# Excel-VBA Sanduhr



## RuFFnEcK (8. September 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

hab ein kleines Tool unterExcel-VBA geschrieben, welches auf eine meiner COM-Komponenten zugreift...
Diese Komponenten liefert Variablen Werte, welche dann in Excel dargestellt werden.
Jetzt hab ich das Problem, wenn kommuniziert wird, unter Excel die Maus ständig zwischen 
Zeiger und Sanduhr wechselt.
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit dies zu unterbinden?
Hatte überlegt ob es vielleicht sowas wie Threads gibt?

Danke im Vorraus

Grüsse
RuFF


----------



## stanleyB (13. September 2006)

```
Application.ScreenUpdating = False
```
Natuerlich nur zur relevanten Laufzeit...

Gruesse,
stanleyB


----------



## RuFFnEcK (15. September 2006)

Irgendwie  das nicht (

An folgender stelle ruf ich die Geschichte auf:


```
Application.ScreenUpdating = False
   BDPA.ReadVar nPeBusDest, strVarName, strNumericValue, strInterpretedValue, strAdditioanlInfo, strDataType, nRes
   Application.ScreenUpdating = True
```

Die ReadVar Funktion ist das was bis zu 150 ms dauern kann (i.d.R.  < 20 ms) und sonst läuft nur ne Schleife die durch die Elemente geht und eben diese Fkt. aufruft.
Die Sanduhr Effekte werden durch diesen Befehl verstärkt und es kommt noch ein Bildschirm Flackern dazu...
Also Buttons und Element fangen an zu flackern und ohne die Befehle kommt es ab und zu, zur Anzeige der Sanduhr...
Setz ich die beiden Zuweisung an der falschen Stelle an

Danke und Gruss
RuFF


----------

